# Milk snake lighting



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Would it be best to provide lighting in the form of Ultraviolet during the day for a milk snake as i have read that they hide because of the light ?

At present i am using a 40w spot as recommended but i never ever see the snake during the day, this is okay although i would not want to be stressing the animal when it gets a bit bigger, just wondering if it would be better to shift to ultraviolet ?

Only a small one at the moment (pueblan) but he loves to burrow, could the light be scaring him, should i change to a heat mat as the heat source ?

Cheers everyone !


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Milk snakes are nocturnal so you wouldnt see them much during the day anyway


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

They are indeed nocturnal, so dont expect him out in the day much anyway. 

If the light is the only heat source, how is it heated at night? 

If it is not heated at night, I recommend you do, but of course not using a light bulb, but either a heat mat or ceramic bulb (which produces no light). Make sure any heat source you use for the snake is on a thermostat. 

Snakes dont need any sort of lighting (UV or otherwise), and so my personal opinion would be to scrap the bulb, and get either a heat mat or a ceramic bulb, and thermostat, and use that as the heat source : victory:

Be sure to place the thermostat probe and the thermometer probe next to each other, on the warm end on the substrate, and alter the stat until the thermometer reads the correct value (30C or so at the warm end).


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Ash, thanks for this, i have the heat mat and stat on order and they will be here tomorrow, also have a dimmer stat on order as well in case any further heating is required, maybe during winter !!!!

Thanks for the advice, do you mind me sending you any PM's in case i need any other advice ?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> Ash, thanks for this, i have the heat mat and stat on order and they will be here tomorrow, also have a dimmer stat on order as well in case any further heating is required, maybe during winter !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, do you mind me sending you any PM's in case i need any other advice ?


Hi. Sounds excellent  Everything sounds puuurfect. I use only a heat mat for my corn, and it works fine. But if you have a dimmer stat and bulb spare, your sorted!

Yes, of course you can  no worries.


----------

